# CFOP Blindfolded



## qwertycuber (May 28, 2015)

Can any of you do bld using CFOP?


----------



## cmhardw (May 28, 2015)

Yes, the term for it is "speedblind" and it has at various times over the years been quite popular. I'm not sure what the UWR for it is nowadays, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was close to if not sub-10 seconds for a single. The time counts only the solving time usually, but there are variations where you count the total memorization and solving times. If I remember correctly, a few years ago, a sub-10 minute time was considered quite good, but the times are probably even a lot faster than that today.


----------



## adimare (May 28, 2015)

Never tried it, but others have: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/SpeedBLD


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 6, 2015)

I wonder how the memorisation for that would be though...


----------



## SenorJuan (Sep 6, 2015)

In this thread, Rami states his memo time was about 1 hour:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54925-3x3-SpeedBLD-UWR-6-469!


----------

